# Red eyed tree frog constantly calling



## greggles91 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi all, 

So I've had 3 perons tree frogs and 1 red eyed tree frog for four years now. Some of you may have seen my Vivarium/terrarium post. Attached a photo of my set up. 

Anyway, i have two male perons and they call every now and then but no issue, the red eyed is most likely a female because I've never heard her call. Yesterday I purchased 2 adult red eye tree frogs (was extremely excited been waiting for nice adult red eye tree frogs for years) and oh my gosh. From the moment the lights went out one of the new frogs continuously called all night. I live in a one bedroom apartment and they are in the room next to me and it was so loud my wife and I were up all night and I'm sure the neighbour's would be able to hear. After about 3 hours of calling I put the two new frogs into a small temporary enclosure and placed them in bathroom (i felt terrible) and closed the door which actually allowed us to get some sleep.

Any frog keepers have any advice? Is it just because he's in new surroundings or do some frogs just call constantly depending on their "personality"? 

Cheers 

Greg 






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Nov 25, 2017)

Can't help, but beautiful frog


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 25, 2017)

I don’t know much about frogs.. but it is breeding season (I think)
And could be mating call!


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 26, 2017)

Have you ever lived next to a body of water or a thickly wooded reserve, ??? well if you have then you *WILL* know how often and how long they call for, at this time of the year it is going to be worse, so the only thing you can really do is keep the Males separated till about mid December or just put up with the sweet sound of Amour.





*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## greggles91 (Nov 26, 2017)

Another sleep deprived night. 

Bought some foam door seals to seal the lid of the enclosure and hopefully blow out some more noise. Also used it to seal my bedroom door. I also bought a thick blanket to put over the top of the enclosure at night to hopefully muffle the sound. I don't think that would cause an issue in regards to blanket stopping airflow right? 

Also I will be monitoring temps when blanket is on. 

Will feed back tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Ok, that didn't help, although they been starting a touch later. Last night they started at about 1.45 by 2.30 I moved them into the temp enclosure and into the bathroom for some relief. 

I feel absolutely terrible having to move them. I think I may be looking at passing them onto some one who has some more room and won't be affected as much by the noise. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Not sure if any one is following this or if there are many frog keepers on here but im up to my last try. 

Over the next week I'm going to try reverse my light cycle to have lights on during night and dark during day. Hopefully they will adjust and any calling will be during the day when we are at work. 

Looking at changing the timer about an hour a day. 

Was thinking of just leaving lights completely off for a few days and then turning them back on with new reverse light but seems like majority of people suggest the slow shift. 

Cheers

Greg 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 1, 2017)

Not sure if this would work mate would it not take ages if at all for the natural cycles of the animals to change? I feel for you I lived in Darwin for 20yrs and every single storm and wet season... well the harmony of the green frogs were deafening [emoji6].. good luck dude 


Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 2, 2017)

For the last week the local wild male GTF's have been calling non stop all night every night. I built a frog pond in my yard back in July where I saw a pair in amplexus last December. Directly over my fence, in my neighbour's yard is an in-ground swimming pool... I imagine that's what has originally attracted the frogs to the area however I'm trying to encourage them to use my pond instead as a safer option for their spawn and tadpoles. This guy is currently calling right now from a position about 1.5m above and 2.5m adjacent to my pond so... fingers crossed some lady frogs show up soon.


----------



## Jinx18381 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey Greg,

Have you had any luck? I feel for you, about 10 years ago I got some red eyes and I used to have them in my bedroom cos I lived w my parents. They can be really loud!!!

I found that giving them a spray with water (not directly AT them, just misting the tank) could help. But it’s also the time of year...

Good luck, they’re beautiful!

Jo


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jinx18381 said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Have you had any luck? I feel for you, about 10 years ago I got some red eyes and I used to have them in my bedroom cos I lived w my parents. They can be really loud!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, so slowly changing the light cycle and they aren't starting to call till much later now. Maybe 4 in the morning and by this time we are already asleep. Have only been woken up once in the past 4 or so nights. So pretty happy with the progress. I'll continue slowly changing the light cycle. 

Only issue now is the little buggers still haven't eaten since being with me. Too preoccupied with climbing on the glass trying to get out! I'm guessing it's due to the transition and once they settle they should start eating. Hopefully! 

All other frogs doing well.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticlizard (Dec 4, 2017)

Mine call whenever rain is on its way


----------

